
Measles vaccine doesn’t cause autism, new, decade-long study - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/03/05/measles-vaccine-doesnt-cause-autism-says-new-decade-long-study-half-million-people/
======
pseudolus
A link to the paper:

[https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2727726/measles-
mump...](https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2727726/measles-mumps-
rubella-vaccination-autism-nationwide-cohort-study)

